
Show HN: DuckGoBang – The Best Bangs for the Duck - neurobuddha
http://duckgobang.com
======
Kristine1975
All bangs are listed here:
[https://duckduckgo.com/bang](https://duckduckgo.com/bang)

~~~
neurobuddha
Some bangs listed there are broken, others lead to really crappy websites.
Duck Go Bang tests the bangs and chooses only the most useful ones, hence the
motto "Best Bangs for the Duck".

